# Stag & Damascus



## sharpeblades (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is one i just finished up and going to Woodys member.Crown stag with buffalo nickle inlaid,Turquoise. with thin red/white spacer.Thank you for looking


----------



## jbrooker (Jul 22, 2012)

Good looking knife Mr. Tabor


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 22, 2012)

James; thank you sir


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks great RT!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you ;Dennis


----------



## marknga (Jul 22, 2012)

Another WOW..... Lovely.


----------



## MoblMec (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow that looks great! I am going to have to try somthing out of damascus.
MoblMec


----------



## John I. Shore (Jul 22, 2012)

Good looking knife there Raleigh, good job.

John I.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking good RT.


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 22, 2012)

Raleigh, another great job. Love the stag.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 22, 2012)

A+++...you did great.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 23, 2012)

Its a beauty...Wow!


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful RT! Danny


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank You; Mark -Moblmec- John- Scott-Travis -Hank


----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 23, 2012)

RT Great job love the end cap!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2012)

great work sir!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 23, 2012)

Someone has an awesome looking knife. Great work as usual!!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 25, 2012)

Outstanding! This style is my personal all time favorite. I'll always cherish the one I got from you.


----------



## sandmanbooth (Jul 25, 2012)

Good looking knife.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 25, 2012)

That's all kinds of sweet looking.  Someone is gonna be pleased.


----------



## dmedd (Jul 31, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## onedude (Jul 31, 2012)

That is a great looking knife. What is the guard made from?
Doug Adams
John 3:16


----------



## knifenut (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, thats a stunner!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, somebody is going to have a really big surprise


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 6, 2012)

Dave he got it and said he loved it.Thank you


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you Raleigh.


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks awesome!!!  Great job sir!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 21, 2012)

Drumbum77 ;Thank you sir


----------



## Head East (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice work.  I think the Damascus is such a great look.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice work Raleigh.


----------



## 67chevyjr (Sep 5, 2012)

How much would a knife like this cost?


----------



## folded77 (Sep 6, 2012)

67chevyjr said:


> How much would a knife like this cost?



wondering the same thing


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 7, 2012)

PM's sent to both of you


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 10, 2012)

Head East~Miquel~ Thank you gentlemen


----------



## stickslinger76 (Oct 4, 2012)

Could you pm me a price also? That is a nice one.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Oct 4, 2012)

PLease pm me a price as well.


----------



## Nastytater (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks awesome. Nice Job.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 4, 2012)

PM's sent; Thank you


----------



## redman2006 (Oct 6, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> PM's sent; Thank you



Would you mind talking a little about Damascus a little.  
I am curious about the steel, how it holds an edge, durability, etc.  I have an idea for a smaller one as a gift to someone.  He would love a look like that, but his belt knife goes everywhere and is used every single day on the ranch.  Rain, snow, etc would be an issue as would being in bitter cold then coming in to a warm house, so condensation might affect it as well.

Thanks


----------

